# [solved] Editor für mp3 Dateien

## ixo

Hallo,

leider habe ich mit Suchen (hier im Forum oder mit Google) nichts für mich passendes gefunden - daher frage ich hier 'mal:

Ich suche einen Editor, mit dem ich mp3 Dateien zerteilen kann, idealerweise einfach zu bedienen (nicht so überladen, also anhören und dann schneiden) und kde basiert. Falls das Teil auch mit ogg-Dateien umgehen kann, umso besser.

Viele Grüße,

ixoLast edited by ixo on Mon Nov 19, 2007 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 76062563

```
[I] media-sound/audacity

     Available versions:  1.3.2-r1 ~1.3.3 {flac ladspa libsamplerate mp3 sse unicode vorbis}

     Installed versions:  1.3.2-r1(23:11:57 26.08.2007)(-flac -ladspa -libsamplerate mp3 -sse unicode vorbis)

     Homepage:            http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Free crossplatform audio editor
```

----------

## manuels

kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Kann alles was man (ich) brauch.

----------

## sirro

audacity ist gut. Aber zum reinen schneiden benutze ich

```
* media-sound/mp3splt

    gentoo:                  2.0 2.1 {:0}

    installed:               2.1* {:0}

    Description:             A command line utility to split mp3 and vorbis files

    Homepage:                http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/

    Relevant USE flags:      (vorbis)

    License:                 GPL-2
```

Man muss sich nur mit einem player (oder audacity) die schnittstellen suchen und dann läßt man mp3splt verlustfrei schneiden.

Ist aber wie audacity auch nicht KDE-basiert und sogar für die Kommandozeile. Das muss man dazu sagen. Gibt auch noch eine Gtk+-GUI, aber die ist noch nicht im portage. (#170330)

----------

## franzf

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Ist aber wie audacity auch nicht KDE-basiert und sogar für die Kommandozeile.

 

Pah, jedes Kommandozeilenprogramm ist kde-basiert - wenn man die konsole verwendet  :Razz: 

[klugscheiß aus]

----------

## ixo

Erst 'mal danke für den Tip mit audacity.

Es hat nach lesen der FAQ und einigem herumprobieren geklappt.

Nochmals vielen Dank, ixo

----------

## ixo

Ohne GUI ist das doch etwas umständlich oder?

Ich will Radiosendungen aufzeichnen und bei Bedarf 'mal ein Stück herausschneiden. Das sollte mit GUI doch einfacher gehen? Oder kann mp3split auch vor- und zurückspulen? (Also wie mit GUI nur eben auf der commandline.)

Gruss, ixo

----------

## XMath

Nein,

das kann mp3splt nicht. Aber du kannst die genauen Zeitindizes angeben und dort wird dann getrennt.

Vorteil von mp3splt ist, dass es nicht de- und neuenkodiert. Somit verlustfrei arbeitet.

----------

## sirro

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Ist aber wie audacity auch nicht KDE-basiert und sogar für die Kommandozeile. 
> 
> Pah, jedes Kommandozeilenprogramm ist kde-basiert - wenn man die konsole verwendet 
> 
> [klugscheiß aus]

 

Neeeeeeeeee. Das ist Gnome-basiert, habe es eben noch ausprobiert.   :Very Happy: 

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Ohne GUI ist das doch etwas umständlich oder?

 

Grundsätzlich ja. Weil man mit einem anderen Programm die Zeitpunkte raussuchen muss.

Oder du musst das ebuild für die GUI in dein Overlay packen...

----------

## ixo

Danke für die Tips.

Ich werd's erst 'mal mit audacity versuchen - das ist zwar für meinen Zweck auch hoffnungslos überladen, aber ich komme damit soweit klar - mehr will ich ja nicht.

Grüsse, ixo.

----------

